# why uber has price surge?



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

price surge is a mechanism for uber to redistribute drivers. dont fall for that. dont be manipulated by uber!
plus all the surges are short trips. they are more likely to cancel too. if i were a rider, i would wait for the surge to end (it usually will not take long) or move the pin. never drive to the area if you are not already there.

cancel more trips. **** uber!


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Supply and demand.. it's what our country is build upon.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

Steve_Chatt said:


> Supply and demand.. it's what our country is build upon.


is that a quote from the uber bible?


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

In my town Uber sent out an email saying they would guarentee $20/hr if you hung out downtown.I know all this Uber bs originates from some kid behind a computor screen.I used my wife's I-phone with the rider app to stay away from the herd of excess drivers.1 $72 ride and 1 $153 ride during the surge.You have to try to work smarter not harder.


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

sammy44 said:


> is that a quote from the uber bible?


Name a company that does not use a supply and demand business model.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

xr650r said:


> In my town Uber sent out an email saying they would guarentee $20/hr if you hung out downtown.I know all this Uber bs originates from some kid behind a computor screen.I used my wife's I-phone with the rider app to stay away from the herd of excess drivers.1 $72 ride and 1 $153 ride during the surge.You have to try to work smarter not harder.


the 2 rides are within the surge area?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

sammy44 said:


> price surge is a mechanism for uber to redistribute drivers. dont fall for that. dont be manipulated by uber!
> plus all the surges are short trips. they are more likely to cancel too. if i were a rider, i would wait for the surge to end (it usually will not take long) or move the pin. never drive to the area if you are not already there.
> 
> cancel more trips. **** uber!


Like mice in a maze.


----------

